
Task for Pwn Zero - adjunct
https://blog.zecops.com/vulnerabilities/announcing-task-for-pwn-zero-operation-freethesandbox/
======
robocat
Interesting way to offer more than Apple's bounty:

"Although unlikely, an additional bonus will be provided if Apple will provide
us a bounty. In any way, we guarantee that the payout will be more than $50k
if Apple will provide us with any bounty due to the disclosure. $50k is the
price Apple listed for LPEs in the latest bug bounty program so it’s more
beneficial to share it with us first."

